# gotham city impostors



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

anyone else playing this ? its brilliant :lol:


----------



## burgmo3 (Jun 27, 2010)

I got it. Pretty good game for only 15usd.


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

Its keeping me away from MW3 (which hasn't got the legs of any previous COD imho) an for 10 quid I can't argue. Its a FPS but its a refreshing take on the genre. Some of the weapons an outfits are hilarious. I like the secondary of the loudspeaker which shouts abuse or encouragement lol.


----------

